# How do you address the moment before it has passed?



## Craig (May 30, 2004)

My realtor stopped by my house this afternoon with her husband to see how we were liking our new house. We had a nice conversation, and I don't know how it came up, but she talked about how she made money before she was a realtor.

Apparently her husband was too ill to work and to make ends meet, she was a stripper for 4 years. Basically, I did't condone or condemn what she did. I didn't know how to react. How do you speak to your friends that are of the world and confront sin without seeming cruel? It was difficult to say anything given their situation. How do you folks speak to or would you speak to a person in that sort of a situation?

Thanks!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 30, 2004)

Use the Scripture and allow it to be the source of &quot;contention.&quot;

By not condemning sin do we condone it?


----------



## Craig (May 30, 2004)

I don't know. I didn't condemn it because I didn't know how to address it.

Biblically: It's wrong.
Biblically: What do I say, and HOW do I say it?

We've known eachother's families for just about a year now, and we are at this sort of &quot;friendship&quot; phase. I want to condemn it &quot;in love&quot;, but want them both to know it's in love. If I know I've approached it correctly and they get upset, or say I'm holier than thou, I will not feel remorse, or think &quot;if only I'd said this, or said it this way instead of that&quot;. You know what I mean?

How would you folks say it?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 30, 2004)

I think there are bigger fish to fry than that. Just sharing the gospel with her will probably provoke guilt over those years of visual prostitution. You don't really have to bring it up, her conscience will do that for her as she comes to understand what it means to be a sinner and why she needs a Savior. Just a thought.


----------



## Craig (May 30, 2004)

Thanks Patrick.

I think you're right. I let myself hang on that one sin when I should be concerning myself with the gospel. Simple advice, but good.


----------

